# Anyone in 68w



## EMTJosh9 (Mar 9, 2015)

I am looking into joining the army to become a combat medic and this looks like the best MOS for me. I am currently an NREMT-B, passed it with flying colors im in very good shape , im 19 years old 5'6 tall(if that matters) my biggest mistake ever was not completing highschool for the simple fact that I had no interest in it .. I was young and thought I knew it all. When I finally realized my mistake I went and got my GED, I am not stupid (like everyone assumes if you drop out )If I could go back in time I would of stayed in school. While I was in HS I had all a's . I was wondering if anyone knows if my chances are ruined now because my mistake of not getting my diploma.. please only answer if you are 100% sure.  And also what my next steps should be


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 9, 2015)

The only one who would be 100% sure (or at least have near immediate access to reliable current information) would be a recruiter. I could tell you from my time in the Army having a GED was fine but nowadays with the drawdown and everything, I couldn't tell you for sure. But your recruiter can. And if there's any waiver required, they'll be able to help you there as well. So head down to their office for all the details. Good luck!


----------



## InNoViSiOn (Mar 10, 2015)

JIM said it best, only one who knows 100% is a recruiter. Your GED is a tier 2 diploma which will make it more difficult to get in, but standards change all the time so you need to see a recruiter. Also, if you have college credits then that helps because it may waive you not having a hs diploma. Like jim said, they are downsizing and kicking out a lot of soldiers right now so they generally higher the standards and are more picky. Your next step would be to quick asking q's on a flrum and go see a recruiter if your serious... Good luck!  Them short fellas usually have more trouble with ruck marching, so id say start humping now!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Mar 11, 2015)

I had a new soldier come to my unit a few months back that had a GED, but as of right now, like everyone else has said, recruiter is going to have the most up to date information. 

The fact that you are already a NREMT does help with the chance of getting a waiver, last I heard we are under strength for 68w. (Mostly because of the amount of people getting out).


----------



## EMTJosh9 (Mar 11, 2015)

EMT11KDL said:


> I had a new soldier come to my unit a few months back that had a GED, but as of right now, like everyone else has said, recruiter is going to have the most up to date information.
> 
> The fact that you are already a NREMT does help with the chance of getting a waiver, last I heard we are under strength for 68w. (Mostly because of the amount of people getting out).


Yeah i'm going to see a recruiter tomorrow so hopefully I hear some good news , But i've been hearing bad things like you don't even get to pick the MOS you want if you are a tier 2 ( ged no credits ) applicant .. which would not be good.


----------



## InNoViSiOn (Mar 11, 2015)

EMTJosh9 said:


> Yeah i'm going to see a recruiter tomorrow so hopefully I hear some good news , But i've been hearing bad things like you don't even get to pick the MOS you want if you are a tier 2 ( ged no credits ) applicant .. which would not be good.



I was a tier 2 as well and I picked my MOS.  I'm NG though...  and because of my tier 2 diploma I wasn't allowed to do their active first program.   I finished up my senior year independent study. It's Marine Corps where they will assign it to you.  If it's not what you want, don't sign it.  War time comes, they will loosen up their criteria. Let us know what the recruiter says...


----------



## EMTJosh9 (Mar 13, 2015)

InNoViSiOn said:


> I was a tier 2 as well and I picked my MOS.  I'm NG though...  and because of my tier 2 diploma I wasn't allowed to do their active first program.   I finished up my senior year independent study. It's Marine Corps where they will assign it to you.  If it's not what you want, don't sign it.  War time comes, they will loosen up their criteria. Let us know what the recruiter says...


Good news, They told me a couple months ago they weren't letting people with GED's only in to active duty, But it has since changed. I can reserve my MOS , I will be T2 but if i score well on my ASVAB I should still get the job I want . So now I am just waiting to take the ASVAB. I scored a 55 on the practice one and they said your score on the real one is usually about 10 points higher, So hopefully i'll do good on that.


----------



## Luno (Mar 31, 2015)

Your recruiter is going to hate me, but remember if you don't get anything else in your contract, and you get 68W, remember ACASP, and make sure that it is in your contract, it's worth more money and more rank.


----------



## MrJones (Apr 1, 2015)

Luno said:


> Your recruiter is going to hate me, but remember if you don't get anything else in your contract, and you get 68W, remember ACASP, and make sure that it is in your contract, it's worth more money and more rank.


That would be great advice if he was Tier 1 for education. Tier 2 does not qualify for the Army Civilian Acquired Skills Program (ACASP).


----------



## Rosebit78 (Jan 21, 2016)

Do you have an update?  Did you get into 68W?


----------



## Run with scissors (Feb 1, 2016)

With a GED you need 15 college credits. And a 50 on your asvab. If you have that. Your good as gold


----------



## Ghost Medic Actual (Feb 22, 2016)

EMTJosh9 said:


> I am looking into joining the army to become a combat medic and this looks like the best MOS for me. I am currently an NREMT-B, passed it with flying colors im in very good shape , im 19 years old 5'6 tall(if that matters) my biggest mistake ever was not completing highschool for the simple fact that I had no interest in it .. I was young and thought I knew it all. When I finally realized my mistake I went and got my GED, I am not stupid (like everyone assumes if you drop out )If I could go back in time I would of stayed in school. While I was in HS I had all a's . I was wondering if anyone knows if my chances are ruined now because my mistake of not getting my diploma.. please only answer if you are 100% sure.  And also what my next steps should be


I wouldn't say it's ruined but it MAY make it a little harder. I joined 2012 with just a GED, but like a few others have already said it depends on how bad the drawdown is right now which dictates how strict the Army is on recruiting requirements. 
Your best bet is go talk to a recruiter and see what options there are for you, take all the "exciting" things he tells you with a big pinch of salt, and with you already having your EMT Basic it will hell you in AIT. Good luck buddy


----------



## Ghost Medic Actual (Feb 22, 2016)

Also, brush up on your math before you take the ASVAB test. Especially on algebra, you need at least 73 (if i remember correctly) on your overall raw ASVAB score for Combat Medic


----------



## Run with scissors (Feb 22, 2016)

No, you just need to score good on your line scores. Math and science. You need a gt score of 105. And math score of 100


----------



## Tony Ippolito (Apr 1, 2016)

Op please read this. 

BRING YOUR NATIONAL REGISTRY CARD TO BASIC/AIT. 
If you provide it, you will fast track through 3 months of EMT class in advanced training in Texas. And that part is not fun... I was lucky to skip right no whiskey training, but I had a buddy who was a basic and only brought his state card. He had to do EMT all over again... 

Plus I got to stay at golf(reception, where they don't monitor you) and you basically get treated as prior service lol.


----------



## Daniel G (Jul 19, 2016)

You want to be a 68w?? Prepare yourself for and endless amount of Fack-Fack Games.

-GED's are still valid.
-NREMT will waive you past the NREMT portion when your at 232nd at Ft. Sam. Thats 50/50 tho. You could be required to still attend depending on how retarded your command is or which AIT company you get stuck with.


----------



## Daniel G (Jul 19, 2016)

Go for 68V Respiratory Therapist its a way better gig and CRT and RRT make more than civillian paramedics.

Being a combat medic is great and all, but know this. 80% of the time your gonna get stuck doing dumb $hit like motorpool parties, work details, going to WLC, watching paint dry, ect ect. 

I


----------



## Dustoff707 (Aug 24, 2016)

Figured I'd give this a little bump and just say that I'm a current active duty 68W stationed at Fort Drum, been in about 4 years and if anyone needs any information on Army Medics I can definitely help out and give current information about the position.


----------

